# Show your Monster Rhoms off



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey all just wanted to see what kind of monsters are all out therye. I know most of you have seen fedor but i wanted and know most of you want to see what othere mosters are out therye. So ill go first heres my big 15' Rhom fedor.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

nice rhom^^


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

15' eh , lol jk nice 15" rhom.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

no way it is 15 feet


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

13" diamond







my babe 










































The marks on his side are from fights not me :laugh:


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

nice rhomss
PAT where did you get your background? make it (how)?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Pat said:


>


Thats a super pic!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

gg


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

god dang!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i have the smallest rhom here


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

shark_boy said:


> PAT where did you get your background? make it (how)?


Here's a the explaination. I just copied and pasted it from my DIY post back in the spring when I completed it:

Lay the tank on it's side...
Start applying the expanding foam...it's in can's called 'Great Stuff'...
build up your corners first how you want them... let dry.
It's best to make your foam lie down side to side... layering it.
TIP:
If you want to get the foam to really expand, mist it with water.

Once that dried I then I drilled out holes for the filter tubes to fit in and be hidden... then i fit them in...

Next I foamed directly on the glass as well for the middle 4ft. I layed down thin ribbons of foam indiscriminately...
Have good control of how much is leaving the can... the ribbons should be slow and thin as you want to save as much tank space as possible width wise.

Once that dried then I mixed up my resin and did a liberal coat over the whole thing...
and then cover with a thick layer of sand....
came back the next day and wire brushed the sand off and had my texture...

Now I did two good coats of resin and let it dry.

NEXT..
Masked off the the exposed glass..

Paint... (spray bombs)
Painted black first...
Then put the tank upright and painted from a standing position with some earth tones I liked. When you paint from a standing position the bumps dont recieve color on the under side so you have great shadow and really adds depth.

If you never used spray paint just mist it on about 2ft away.
Anyway once you color is done then you do very light coats of Acrylic clear coat spray. Be patient here as it will wash out your color if it goes on to liberally...
Just do light misty coats. Do as many as you want and it is ready to go.

I filled it 3x and let sit 24 hrs each time. You probably don't need to.
There are little things you can do I didn't mention... like what i used for tubing with the filter inserts but you can figure that out.

This can be done in 3 hours total.
That's it.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i might do this on my 120 thanks pat :nod:


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

bob351 said:


> Pat your rhom is looking very nice!!
> Alex


Thanks Alex!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

well if canso posts hes got the biggest rhom overall :nod:


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

here's mine
another DIY background following Pats instructions above. 
thanks Pat.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

im the diamond king :laugh: but still being dwarfed overall :laugh: awsome looking tank canso and amazing rhom are those cons in with him?


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


>


thats a crazy ass pic ... he looks tired .

great rhoms everyone..... makes me jealous i must buy one asap


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

bob351 said:


> im the diamond king :laugh: but still being dwarfed overall :laugh: awsome looking tank canso and amazing rhom are those cons in with him?


Diamond king bob









yup, just cons
thanks for the compliments

J-lo
your Rhomb looks great, you'll find out how much personality these guy's really have.

Pat
love the Rhomb, sweet set up. I like the community fish you have with him.

GG
wow! now thats an action shot, was that fluke or were you waiting for the perfect time to take the pic?

great pics, keep them coming


----------



## bigdaddy998us (Jan 2, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


>


OMG, That could eat me!!!!!


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


>


Sorry guys had to edit i didnt let all the pics load before i posted.Holly Shibby Pat canso and GG thats what im talking about. All you guys have some bad ass mofos







Is that it keep the monsters coming.


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Nothing Wrong with your guy Bob you have the biggest Diamond around


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

to everyone with all the Monsters


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

some amazing rhoms


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> no way it is 15 feet


How do you know hes not 15' you never measure him and even if hes not hes very close


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

I think size don't matter,look at my little monster..


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to say my friend but in this case it does matter its not the motion in the ocean its the rumble in the jungle that counts


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

J-Lo said:


> Sorry to say my friend but in this case it does matter its not the motion in the ocean its the rumble in the jumgle that counts


Sorry my friend but if you ask me,buying the rhom at 2 inches and grow him till 15 inches and make him really agressive is the real success.I can't see any extra work to buy the fish at 15''.Any way,your rhom is great i hope to see mine at this size..


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Thats True keep up the good work and i hope you have lots of patience like 20 years worth its like watching wet pait dry.


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

Thank you very much,i hope you'll have to chance to feed your rhom more than five years..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I just posted pics of mine but figured what the hell... ACTUALLY I just started feeding him more this last week- I use to only feed him a couple or so smelt a week--- Grocery store finally got some more in and have been feeding him daily, sometimes two a day- He has been struggling getting them down the last couple days... I think hes quite full- here he is...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

bob351 said:


> Sorry to say my friend but in this case it does matter its not the motion in the ocean its the rumble in the jumgle that counts


Sorry my friend but if you ask me,buying the rhom at 2 inches and grow him till 15 inches and make him really agressive is the real success.I can't see any extra work to buy the fish at 15''.Any way,your rhom is great i hope to see mine at this size..
[/quote]

dude.... you will NEVER see your rhom reach 15"- not attempting to discourage you but its not gonna happen


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

My old ven rhom. Apott now has this guy.


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

J-Lo :rasp: I think it's not ethical to own the fish at the big size and speak strangely to juvenile rhom owner.If you believe that you can do it,buy a juvenile rhom and do it then post your videos here.


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

KINGofKINGS,is there no example of it in the world? I hope we will be here after 7-8 years..


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Sorry to say my friend but in this case it does matter its not the motion in the ocean its the rumble in the jumgle that counts


Sorry my friend but if you ask me,buying the rhom at 2 inches and grow him till 15 inches and make him really agressive is the real success.I can't see any extra work to buy the fish at 15''.Any way,your rhom is great i hope to see mine at this size..
[/quote]

dude.... you will NEVER see your rhom reach 15"- not attempting to discourage you but its not gonna happen
[/quote]
mine is still growing its grown .25" in the past few months







soon i will be the king







and i agree with kok you will never see him at 15 inches unless you have a 4000 gallon tank with constant water changes from the amazon


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

What? I never said nothing offensive to anyone and if i did i apologize


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

bob351 said:


> Sorry to say my friend but in this case it does matter its not the motion in the ocean its the rumble in the jumgle that counts


Sorry my friend but if you ask me,buying the rhom at 2 inches and grow him till 15 inches and make him really agressive is the real success.I can't see any extra work to buy the fish at 15''.Any way,your rhom is great i hope to see mine at this size..
[/quote]

dude.... you will NEVER see your rhom reach 15"- not attempting to discourage you but its not gonna happen
[/quote]
mine is still growing its grown .25" in the past few months







soon i will be the king







and i agree with kok you will never see him at 15 inches unless you have a 4000 gallon tank with constant water changes from the amazon
[/quote]

What will be its maximum size you think?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

any were from 8-10 depending on the variant because i don't no why but i don't see any rhoms that have the diamond glitter over 14" so far and neither has an importer i have talked to but that 10" would take years and prefect water with perfect feeding i think opefe has a report of a zoo with a rhom for like 20 years and it got to 11" i will try to find the link for you :nod:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Skzmrc said:


> KINGofKINGS,is there no example of it in the world? I hope we will be here after 7-8 years..


actually i do not know of any example in the world of a rhom owner growing a 2" fish out to a 15" fish.... odds are greatly stacked against the fact that it would ever reach 15 in an aquarium....


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

bob351 said:


> because i don't no why but i don't see any rhoms that have the diamond glitter over 14" so far


Thanks,what do you mean here?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

like mine the diamond rhom vs the black rhom like gg or pats :nod:


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok,diamonds are extremely beautiful.You're lucky..


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

My Ven rhom. Not a huge monster but one of the bigger ven rhoms.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

nice rhoms every one


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome rhoms guys. stay on topic and post some more pictures darnit!


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

here is peruvian some where between 11"-12"


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

cool


----------



## Ricaracing (Jan 11, 2006)

Just 4" now...









but I´m a prowder owner too









Awesome Rhoms in this post!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah guys wicked rohms i might have to switch over seeing my tank isnt really any good for pygo's


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Ricaracing said:


> Just 4" now...
> 
> View attachment 133463
> 
> ...


well this rhom wins in sise :nod:


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

I am confident that i will be able to grow mine out to 14+in
this is the growth in less than 2 years (will be 2 years in may) 
i just measured him out of the tank last water change and he in about 8.5-8.75in















The money shot......lol


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Here is KONG...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

red rum my rhom is like your got him at 4.5 inches and now hes getting huge in less than a year i have a few inches on him i don't think 14"+ for mine im looking 10 - 11 inches solid and thick







yours is growing at an amzing rate but truly i dont think all rhoms are destin to be monsters i think they are somewhat like humand were some are short some are tall some are skinny some are fat :laugh:



als said:


> Here is KONG...


still waint for the adress to rob you of your piraya and now your rhom














amazing rhom any p's that you have under MONSTER SISE


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^^killer rhom!!!1!


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

:nod::nod:


bob351 said:


> Here is KONG...


still waint for the adress to rob you of your piraya and now your rhom







:laugh: amazing rhom any p's that you have under MONSTER SISE








[/quote]
I agrea with Bob im aiming at getting my guy thicker and hopefully some lenth. Nice ass monsters to all even the little ones :agh:Oh and GG thats photo of the year award you got my vote :nod:


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

very nice rhoms


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thaks pat for the iinstructions im probably gonna try it on a 10 gal (to practice) ten if that goes good do it on my 125 how much does that all cost? you use any type of sand for texture?
and what type of resin?

do you have any pics of the filer in and output (im using a xp3 so how would i go around it?)

could you tyy and give a list of all the materials needed (brand name to if you know it)

for pat and canso whats the difference in appling cus pats looks sharper edges and canso looks more rounded?
and what size is your tank pat?
thanks


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nothing beats "ours"-


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

wow he looks really good AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

J.C. said:


> wow he looks really good AK


Thanks man-I'm not quite done with him yet!!!!!!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

redrum781 said:


> I am confident that i will be able to grow mine out to 14+in
> this is the growth in less than 2 years (will be 2 years in may)
> i just measured him out of the tank last water change and he in about 8.5-8.75in
> View attachment 133514
> ...


thats good work n a rhom to be proud of, took mine 2 years from 10.5 to 12 ins , previous owner had him 3yrs n grew 1 3/4ins, so thats 5yrs from 8.25 to 12ins, roughly


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

nice looking rhom!


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

shark_boy said:


> thaks pat for the iinstructions im probably gonna try it on a 10 gal (to practice) ten if that goes good do it on my 125 how much does that all cost? you use any type of sand for texture?
> and what type of resin?
> 
> do you have any pics of the filer in and output (im using a xp3 so how would i go around it?)
> ...


Cost... (Canadian funds) cant recall exactly. Expanding foam large can is like arounf $7 ea. I probably used 3 cans. 3 cans of spray bombs $5 ea roughly. And Acrylic clearcoat. Do super thin coats so it doesn't wash out the paint.
Sand... Get a larger pebble.
Resin... polyester resin. Same stuff they use in autobody, fiberglass resin. Dirt cheap. Used a gallon.
Output/inputs... used old attachments and built up the foam around them. The tubes were sticking out the top and just attached my hoses.

Don't worry about brand name just get the things mentioned.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

that is my xingu rhom one of the bigger ones at 8.75 inches he is a lot thicker now these pics are a few months old


----------

